# WWDC predictions!



## jackdahi (May 3, 2004)

Last year Apple brought us the G5 and raised the bar. This year Apple may have another computing breakthrough, we dont know. But, I am certain that they must not raise the bar; but this time they must shatter it.


Predictions?
Hope?
What would you like Apple to introduce this year?

Any Takers?


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2004)

G5 speed bump.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 3, 2004)

I predict I'll be getting to Moscone very early that morning to get a good seat!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 3, 2004)

Speed bumped G5s, with another announcement of the forthcoming 3GHz chips in the near future.

Perhaps a G5 chip in the iMacs.

Some new iPod update, either hardware or software.

Recap of the iTunes Music Store with a lot of gloating about how successful it is.

I doubt anything will be groundbreaking or will "shatter" anything.  I predict a mediocre show with a mediocre response.


----------



## ablack6596 (May 3, 2004)

Color screen iPods, that run OS X mini.  802.11g + bluetooth built in, can stream video to computer/TV wirelessly.  Can recieve video/sound from TV/computer wirelessly. Have mini versions of iTunes, Quicktime, iPhoto.  100gb. iTunes movie store, selling DVD Quality copies of every movie made, movies on the store the day they come out in theaters.  

I can Dream


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

If WWDC is ever in Denver, I am _so_ going!


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 3, 2004)

iTMS Europe!
G5 update - speed bump near to but NOT 3Ghz - new apple studio displays
iMac update, a good 1 hopefully (allthought I doubt G5) maybe a new form factor again - drop the 15' make it 17' 19' 21' ???
ipod update - of sum sorts? 
(small) powerbook and ibook update - airport extreme built in in ALL models
bluetooth built in across entire apple range range.


----------



## Alex x (May 3, 2004)

- Doubt they will update the powerbooks/ibooks.
- New line of displays
- iMacs are defiantly due for an upgrade (G5). I personally think they would have updated them to 1.5 G4's by now if they weren't holding out until WWDC to launch G5 iMac's.
- Spoken Interface demo
- G5 PowerMac updates
- iTunes Europe update and re-cap London Store Opening in Europe this autumn. (I think itunes Europe will launch on the day the store opens).
- Steve will probably chat to one of his famous Mac fans over iChat AV as usual.
- Steve will defiantly ware blue Levi's, black polo neck and trainers; also have lots of bottles of water.


----------



## Quicksilver (May 3, 2004)

ablack6596 said:
			
		

> Color screen iPods, that run OS X mini.  802.11g + bluetooth built in, can stream video to computer/TV wirelessly.  Can recieve video/sound from TV/computer wirelessly. Have mini versions of iTunes, Quicktime, iPhoto.  100gb. iTunes movie store, selling DVD Quality copies of every movie made, movies on the store the day they come out in theaters.
> 
> 
> 
> I can Dream




VERY COOL! I already want one.


----------



## Captain Code (May 3, 2004)

Dual core G5s!


----------



## Go3iverson (May 3, 2004)

Well, something needs to be done to take the emphasis off of PowerBook G5.  Now, that could mean actually announcing a PowerBook G5 that will ship in the near future, or that could mean making a small form factor G5, by "limiting" the RAM to 4 slots (2 banks of 2), reduced CPU speed compared to the refreshed G5 line, two expansion slots, gigabit LAN and the normal USB2, FW400, FW800, with built in wireless (54G and BlueTooth).

Consider this with the PowerBooks.  Say the usual Apple product life span is 4-6 months.  Apple announced and shipped the new PowerBooks the same day in April.  That's three months before WWDC.  If Apple doesn't ship the product for, judging by the v1 G5, another three or so months after that, that'll put them right at the sweet spot and get a lot of school purchases for the new educational season.  People that need the laptop will stick it out with the G4, if they can wait, they'll be waiting no matter what anyway (like me).

Ok, so how about this...

12" 1.33GHz - Combo Drive - drops to $1499
12" 1.33GHz - SuperDrive - drops to $1699

15" 1.33GHz - Combo Drive - drops to $1899
15" 1.5GHz - SuperDrive - drops to $2299
15" 1.6GHz G5 - SuperDrive - $2599 shipping in September

17" 1.5GHz - SuperDrive - $2799
17" 1.6GHz G5 - SuperDrive - $2999

Makes sense to me.  Fills in more voids in the pricing, drops pricing to entice people to buy now and doesn't make the G4 speeds look horrible, by the numbers.


----------



## mdnky (May 3, 2004)

PowerMac update...3ghz range on the top model.
iMacs...g5 based.

For some reason I also think we might see a new app being released.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 3, 2004)

I think Apple needs to have something to do with 3GHz at WWDC...

Too much has been made about Steve's promise and there's too many phobias out there of seeing another 500MHz issue like we saw with G4.


----------



## symphonix (May 3, 2004)

Alex is pretty close to the money with his predictions:
- Spoken Interface demo
- _G5 PowerMac updates_ Quite likely.
- _iTunes Europe update and re-cap London Store Opening in Europe this autumn. (I think itunes Europe will launch on the day the store opens)._ Yup, can definitely see this as being likely.
- _Steve will defiantly wear blue Levi's, black polo neck and trainers; also have lots of bottles of water._ Steve actually had a wardrobe full of these black turtlenecks made up for him so he could 'focus on more important things' than what to wear.
* *iMac:* No G5 update here, nor are there likely to be any serious changes here.
* *iPod:* quote from Apple's iPod updater info: "iPod Update 2004-04-28 supports all models of iPod and iPod mini introduced before April 28, 2004." (The date of the WWDC is June 28 to July 2). I'd expect the iPods to get a capacity bump, a slight drop in price, and *perhaps* built-in voice recording and/or FM-radio features. An aluminium finished iPod to match the Powerbooks and PowerMacs might be a reasonable thing to expect, too.
* *PowerBook: * Not likely to see any significant updates.
* *iBook:* Maybe a small update, such as to the graphic set, but nothing too drastic.


----------



## GroundZeroX (May 3, 2004)

Realistically, speed bumped G5's going up to 3GHz at the least. Demonstrations of Tiger, 10.4, which will probably have things like Smart Folders, folders that keep alias's of certain things on your harddrive based on rules you set up. Expanded functionality built into the Finder. Expanded features in the Open and Save dialogs to leverage capabilities of iPhoto and iTunes. For example, if you are in Photoshop, you can have the standard Open Dialog, or with a change of view, see all your images and all the album's in iPhoto, and open them directly without having to open iPhoto. Same would go for Music. We will probably see more features that take advantage of Quartz Extreme, like maybe some additional functionality of Expose, maybe some new way of doing multiple desktops. I think either with Tiger, or some other release we will see more stuff from programs such as iSync and iCal. We have seen updates to these, but iSync's updates have pretty much been driver updates. iCal can use some more functionality, but it seems pretty obvious they are working on something bigger then we think. Mac-To-Mobile didn't take off the way everyone was originally thinking, but bluetooth cellphones are becoming more and more prevalent, so as these things come in an upswing, Apple will probably pull an ace from their sleeve.


----------



## Randman (May 3, 2004)

I predict that Apple will offer some things that will make many people quite happy while at the same time, an equally large number will grumble and grouse about how Apple is letting the masses down because they weren't yet offered what they want.


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 4, 2004)

well they've allready anounced that theres going to be a 10.4 "tiger" demo -     http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/ so wat do you think will be in this demo? - and do you think they will announce a release date for 10.4 at WWDC


----------



## Randman (May 4, 2004)

They'll be more than likely to give a rough estimate of the shipping date, if not the actual release date.
  If the Voice Recognition is, as rumored, to be a big part of Tiger, then I would think Steve would want to show that off. Especially with Longhorn nowhere close and unable to jump onto the bandwagon first.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

I never realized they were already doing a preview of Tiger. Did they do one of Jaguar at WWDC two years ago as well?


----------



## Go3iverson (May 4, 2004)

It looks like it was just announced today.  This is the first I've heard of it, officially, and I'm a registered/paid member and attending WWDC.

They did do a preview of Panther last year...I was one of the brave souls willing to simply bite the bullet and install right over their Jaguar partition while sitting at the State of the Union address...and I'll do it again!  

Well, maybe I'll use a second partition, just to be safe. 

If Jobs is going to be there, all of a sudden, which we all assumed he would be, this is either to:

A.  Boost registration
B.  They found a way to 3GHz
C.  They found a way to get a G5 into the PowerBook, high end 15 and 17 as I suggested.

C'mon, Steve won't wanna be on stage and leave the crowd not begging for an encore, or at least Free Bird.


----------



## Randman (May 4, 2004)

Steve has to announce a G5 bump, even if it's not 3 GhZ (I think it will be, but it'll still take 6 months to ship).
  Plus he can crow about the Mini still. Maybe the latest generation of iPods, and don't forget iTMS Europe.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I knew about the Panther preview, I watched that one live. I was asking about Jaguar


----------



## Ripcord (May 4, 2004)

Wow, even the _predictions_ are pretty boring.  Usually about a quarter of the predictions are way farther out there than reality...


----------



## GroundZeroX (May 4, 2004)

Panter was a lot better then any of us were really expecting. The only thing that seemed to have leaked at all, until the day before the keynote was that the finder was going to be brushed metal. Outside of that, there was little as far as accuracy on that.


----------



## quiksan (May 4, 2004)

new display line
resurrection of the cube...

Piles that we were hearing about for panther.
virtual desktops

I'm echoing most of the other things already stated.  But I don't think anyone mentioned the cube...


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

That's probably cause no one else thinks there'll be one!


----------



## mindbend (May 4, 2004)

Predictions:


WHAT WILL HAPPEN
1. speed bump G5 to 2.5GHZ, no more--some other enhancements like better video card, faster RAM, etc.
2. new displays, bigger, brighter, more accurate
3. ipod revision of some sort (how's that for vague?)



WHAT WON'T HAPPEN

1. Apple's office suite
2. G5 laptops
3. any kind of laptop enhancement
4. 3GHZ G5--not gonna happen


----------



## Mike Adams (May 4, 2004)

CUPERTINO, Calif., May 4 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Apple(R) (Nasdaq: AAPL) today announced that Steve Jobs will kick off its Worldwide Developers Conference (WWDC) with a keynote on Monday, June 28, 2004, beginning at 10:00 a.m. at San Francisco's Moscone West. This year's keynote will include a preview of "Tiger," the next major release of Mac(R) OS X.

Tiger!! we will soon run out of big cats. Lets start a pool on what will come after cats........snakes?


----------



## Go3iverson (May 4, 2004)

My roommate is begging Apple to include sloppy focus.

IMO 2.5GHz G5 just won't cut it, that's just too far off from what Apple promised.  Remember, this is the Developer Conference.  Dissapoint people in Paris, New York, etc, but not the people your trying to rally into a frenzy of development for your systems.


----------



## Racer D (May 4, 2004)

> Tiger!! we will soon run out of big cats. Lets start a pool on what will come after cats........snakes?



garfield!


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

I don't think we've have Leopard yet, have we?

Anyone remember how Steve said last year that we'd have 3ghz in a year's time? I bet he announces that.


----------



## Captain Code (May 4, 2004)

Since it's a *Developers* conference, I'm guessing updated development tools, with better integration between XCode and Interface Builder.


----------



## chevy (May 4, 2004)

Tiger is announced according to MacBidouille.


----------



## cybergoober (May 4, 2004)

Tiger is announced according to Apple 

http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Captain Code: how much better can it get?


----------



## Captain Code (May 4, 2004)

Well, for one thing, when you use IB to create the header files, it will just blast away whatever changes you have done in XCode.  It tells you this, but there's no way around it, except not using IB to create all the IBOutlets & stuff.

It would be good if it would be able to link the GUI elements to the code a bit better.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Isn't that precisely what FileMerge is for?


----------



## Captain Code (May 4, 2004)

That would work, but that's not really the best way to get around it.  The 2 apps should be synced so that there aren't conflicts between them.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Ok, I haven't used them enough yet to really 'know' how they work inside and out


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 4, 2004)

i want to watch the WWDC confence live this year! sick of looking through all the different rumors pages to find out what exactly was said! anyway if its on at 10.00am (boston time) what time will that be in the UK (GMT + 0 right now i think :S) sorry but i'm realy bad with international time and I know i will end up missing the first hour if i dont ask now! lol


----------



## Quicksilver (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


> Tiger!! we will soon run out of big cats. Lets start a pool on what will come after cats........snakes?
> 
> 
> garfield!




Haaa........ Pussies & Snakes, how funny.


----------



## Cat (May 5, 2004)

My bet is on predatory birds, like "Mac OS X Falcon" LOL! 

Predictions? Some boring iTMS recap, 100M songs, 5M iPods, rampant mini success etc. Probably some 3d party gadgets/add-ons for the mini will be presented.

Tiger will be announced and demoed, new features/integrations, maybe hand out a beta to the participants, new spoken interface, some nasty remarks about Longhorn 

Then the hardware, figures about the G5 sales, Steve: "remember when I announced 3GHz in a year?", I bet he'll be able to pull out a 3GHz G5 from somewhere (shipping in Q1 2005 ?). New displays have been rumoured for two years now, should be due now. 

Maybe another small *Books bump? New iMacs? Or will they wait for the iMac G5 to redesign them? Or will they wait for MWSF 2005?

I'm sure he'll also recap the NAB announcements, touting the Mac as the platform of choice for music/graphic/design/movie professionals around the world etc. etc. Probably he'll have another bake-off with Phil or a fellow CEO on-stage to flatter the Mac.

...

... and there will be one more (amazing) thing!


----------



## Randman (May 5, 2004)

I wonder if there will be something GarageBand-related. That app has gone real quiet on the boards lately, especially after it appeared with such a bang.


----------



## MacMuppet (May 5, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> I wonder if there will be something GarageBand-related. That app has gone real quiet on the boards lately, especially after it appeared with such a bang.



Maybe they'll do some kind of show with it. Last show didnt they get some guys on stage to use it live? What would be good is to jam and record with people across the web, literally doing a session from the other side of the world... Like maybe I don't know, The Strokes or someone on stage, with Ryan Adams doing solo's for them from a studio in New York...


----------



## jackdahi (May 5, 2004)

Perhaps new iChat, iSync, and Sherlock apps. Update to Keynote, Safari and Developer tools. Would be nice to see some new device that will focus on managing your media libraries and act as a bridge to your home equipment. Like your pulling your iTunes library on your TV and picking a song with a remote and have the sounds play through your home stereo. Even slide shows and also HDTV.

MAC OSX MEDIA CENTER


----------



## cq107 (May 5, 2004)

jackdahi said:
			
		

> MAC OSX MEDIA CENTER



I like the idea of a "Tivo" from apple...  ::alien::


----------



## Androo (May 5, 2004)

androo predicts this:
international iTMS, Tiger demonstration and maybe they'll hand out preview copies, and they will release Apple3D of course.


----------



## jackdahi (May 6, 2004)

Androo said:
			
		

> androo predicts this:
> international iTMS, Tiger demonstration and maybe they'll hand out preview copies, and they will release Apple3D of course.



What do you mean Apple 3D?


----------



## jackdahi (May 6, 2004)

I really think we will see new display's this year with USB2 and Firewire busses built in. Would be nice if a camara and a microphone were to be built in also.


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

jackdahi: he was waiting for you to ask that 

I think he's probably meaning either a 3d program, or a 3d desktop. Another option, that with Androo wouldn't be too far off, is that he doesn't know himself, and was just typing 'randomness'


----------



## chevy (May 6, 2004)

Demo 2x3.2 GHz PowerMacs
New screens (30" HD screens ? or dual screen with only one connector ? or wireless screens ?)
New iMacs ??!??
80 GB iPods to carry movies instead of CDs ?


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

I think the video iPod idea has been mulled to death by now, and since Apple actually recently announced that they ARE NOT working on one, I don't think there will be anything of that sort any time soon.

Just out of interest, what do you guys think about tri-CPU Macs?


----------



## symphonix (May 6, 2004)

Tri-CPU Macs would not be likely to have a large market. You have to keep in mind that whatever Apple's plans are for this year, they're going to be focussed around building their userbase by keeping existing customers happy, and luring new customers. That's why I said there would be no drastic changes to the iMac line, since Apple will instead be focussing on meeting a price/performance point that will sell well. One thing I'd almost certainly expect is a lot of focus this year on the server, cluster and RAID systems since Apple has invested a fantastic amount in both hardware and software development to break into this market.


----------



## Captain Code (May 6, 2004)

You can't have 3 CPUs in one machine.  It has to be 1, 2, 4, 8, etc.


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

Whoops, forgot about the symmetrical part, lol. Maybe quads sometime in the future then...


----------



## Go3iverson (May 6, 2004)

Quad systems have been rumored for quite some bit.  

I think Jobs comes out and announces at the end, like he did last year about the G5 leak, that Apple tried really hard with IBM, but they just weren't able to give the developers a top of the line 3.0GHz G5........Instead, they have a top of the line 3.2GHz G5.

C'mon, tell me that wouldn't just:
A. Bring Moscone down to the ground.
B. Completely shake up the *entire* computing world, hardcore.
C. Make Steve the biggest rock star in the world...well, for the day.


----------



## symphonix (May 6, 2004)

What do you mean? I always thought Steve Jobs already *is * the biggest rock-star in the world. :-D


----------



## Go3iverson (May 6, 2004)

Well, I guess Steve has sold, what, closing in on 100 million singles this year?! 

I really believe IBM and Apple found a way to get to 3GHz.  It would give them such a huge competitive lead in the industry.  True, the P4 may be at 3.x instead of 3.0, but still, 64-bit PPC, which should have a 1.5GHz FSB per chip, would just absolutely OWN.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 6, 2004)

I _want_ to believe we've got 3GHz coming, but I just don't see it and I hope I'm proven wrong.  If we do hit 3GHz in the *shipping* models, then I'd tend to believe that the "IBM fabrication problems" were a big hoax meant to stir up confusion about whether or not we'd make it like Steve promised.

I've been a skeptic for quite a while, so I don't think we're gonna get 3GHz, nor do I think Steve will apologize or even acknowledge that shortcoming at the upcoming WWDC.

But big deal if we don't get 3GHz... what necessitates the need for 3GHz that 2GHz can't already do?  Are there people holding out for 3GHz for some reason (other than those that just *really* want a 3GHz machine to play with) that a sub-3GHz machine can't do?  I really think Steve dropped the ball by promising 3GHz, and I'll be quite surprised if he announces it.


----------



## jackdahi (May 6, 2004)

I predict something a bit crazy, but maybe a reality. Apple will reinvent liscence the MacOS to some PC company!

When pigs fly........... Wait a min; Whats that outside my window? oink,oink


----------



## mindbend (May 6, 2004)

Not that anyone cares, but I am one of the 3 GHZ holdouts that elDiablo referred to above. I have not bought a G5 for two reasons:

1. Panther gave my existing machines new life
2. Steve said 3 GHZ in a year (more less)

Those were magical and powerful words. I agree with elD that they [the words] were probably a mistake in many ways. I'd own a G5 had he not said them.

Nonetheless, I'm resigned to the fact that we are NOT going to see anything near 3 GHZ at WWDC. 2.5 GHZ tops. But that's OK, I'll grab me one of those when it's announced in a couple of months.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 6, 2004)

I'm a hold out, but not necessarily just because of 3GHz, just timing.  I wanted it, but it wasn't going to ship when I was ready to buy, then I decided to wait for revision 2.  Then revision 2 never showed up, so I decided to wait for 3GHz.  Now, granted, if they come up with something else impressive, I'll jump.  If they did something with dual cores, that'd get me back looking again, but I think 3GHz will happen.  It's not because I'm just a dreamer in this case, its a matter of Steve gets what Steve wants.  There will be a 3GHz G5 and it will be announced at WWDC.  Remember, the rev 1 G5 didn't ship until Sept/Oct?  That's months later.  The dual G5 XServe delayed for extra time.  I mean, even if Jobs announces the 3GHz machine, with "lesser" models shipping sooner, in the long run, he still has 4-5 months from the announcement to produce a product, which really is an eternity in technology.

In Steve we trust.  His visions have become our reality time and time again.  No matter what universe you think he may come from with his predictions and ideas, he tends to still astonish us...this *could* be his biggest splash yet.


----------



## applewhore (May 6, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Are there people holding out for 3GHz for some reason (other than those that just *really* want a 3GHz machine to play with) that a sub-3GHz machine can't do?


no - that's probably a good enough reason!!!   

i completely agree with mindbend on this one...  (plus it seems to me that every time i hold out for a new model - and then give in as i did on my 1.33 GHz PB after a year of waiting - they bring out a newer one a few weeks later!)

i'm waiting on at least 3 GHz this time!


----------



## Arden (May 7, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> What do you mean? I always thought Steve Jobs already *is * the biggest rock-star in the world. :-D


 I hate to break it to you, but Steve doesn't actually read these boards.  

Am I the only person who thinks the iPod mini is the future of the iPod?  I mean, come on, the mini is so damn sexy, it makes the regular iPod look like a whale (and an ugly one to boot).  I think the mini is going to receive 10, 20, etc. GB hard drives and the white and silver iPods of today will find their place in the Mac museums of the world.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 7, 2004)

I'm with you Arden...

If they get the disk size up in the Mini, good bye iPod original.  I think the people that don't understand that haven't actually gone out and held the mini and played around with it.  Once you do, you'll understand.


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 8, 2004)

I also agree with both of you but I dont think well see it at WWDC its too soon. Maybe at next years WWDC well see 20, 40 and 80gb "minis" and a ew 5Gb mini introduced!


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

Well, the harddrive in the current mini is absolutely bleeding-edge. I've heard of people actually taking it out and selling it for more than the mini is worth .

Can anyone clear up dual-cores vs dual-processors for me?


----------



## brintdw (May 8, 2004)

Being a database guy - I'd like to see availability of Oracle 10g RDBMS, 10g Application Server and 10g jDeveloper. 

It's understood that you can use the currently shipping 10g jDeveloper for unix (as posted here: http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jsp?forum=134&thread=238800&tstart=0&trange=15) but it's not an "official" release.


----------



## Ripcord (May 8, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I've been a skeptic for quite a while, so I don't think we're gonna get 3GHz, nor do I think Steve will apologize or even acknowledge that shortcoming at the upcoming WWDC.



Personally I'd like to see ANYthing new, and soon.  Worst case, I'd like to see price drops on existing kit - Like I've argued before, $2999 for the Dual-2.0ghz G5 and $1299 for the 20" screen isn't nearly as competitive as it was 10 months ago...  And Apple currently does not really have a mid-range system worth selling (eMacs are a bit high-priced for the low-end, but $1300 for a basic 1.25ghz G4 tower is ridiculous on the low end, and $1800 for a mid-range G5 is ridiculous as well...)


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

> (eMacs are a bit high-priced for the low-end, but $1300 for a basic 1.25ghz G4 tower is ridiculous on the low end, and $1800 for a mid-range G5 is ridiculous as well...)


What does that mean?


----------



## Ripcord (May 9, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> What does that mean?



It means that, IMO, the base 1.25Ghz SP G4 available at the Apple Store is a "low-end" computer by today's standards.

$1299 for such a machine, without monitor, is ludicrous.

The base 1.6Ghz SP G5, again IMO, is a "mid-range" machine.  $1800 for such a machine, again, is ridiculous.  It's not even close to competitive.

Back in August Apple had a better story on the high-end - $2999 for the DP 2.0Ghz G5 was at least competitive.  Time marches on, and 9 months later the price is the same while their competitors' prices have fallen quite a bit.


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

I see, and agree


----------



## jackdahi (May 9, 2004)

Apple OS MD for mobile devices.


----------



## fryke (May 10, 2004)

I've created the 'state of the rumours' part for WWDC at macnews.net.tc. If you want to read it, you'll find it here: http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/05/10#20040510_wwdcroundup1


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Nice fryke, I like it!


----------



## Go3iverson (May 10, 2004)

You'd be surprised.  I think WWDC would be 100% the right place for iPod intros.  Last year they released the iSight and *really* rallied all of us up with a free iSight for being Apple developers.  Maybe they want to increase iPod development, in the realm of new 3rd party apps, add ins, and hardware goodies that plug in.  Giving the developers one for free, the very group that may resist the iPod due to it not really being necessary for business, would improve your development and really excite everyone in there.  

I remember last year vividly.  "Oh, iSight looks cool"...."Hmmm, I guess I *might* consider it for that price, but do I really need it?  Still is pretty cool"....."WHAT?!  FREE?!  That's the greatest camera I've ever seen!"   

Note how your willingness to use the camera and play around with it increases...which I'm sure increased many developer's randomly saying weeks later, to themselves, "this is cool, you know, I could write XYZ for this and make it really neat."  

Make WWDC your trojan horse of further development.  Also, slip me a free G5 laptop to beta test on my way out!    *wishes*


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Nice try verson 
You already have enough nice macs


----------



## Go3iverson (May 10, 2004)

lol dlloyd

Well, I did:

TiBook is back with Apple...is that anything like going with G-d?  lol

867MHz is at my girlfriend's, so she can use GarageBand and the keyboard I got her...and so she could ditch her Dell.

Server sold and is about to ship out.

Athlon 64, shocker, XP Pro completely died, so its a complete mess right now.

I didn't anticipate saying this, but I actually *may need* a new computer!  

Oh, which one of us wouldn't be tempted to sell the car and get a PowerBook G5!


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Geez, get that PB back fast!


----------



## Go3iverson (May 10, 2004)

Seriously!  I'd be in deep trouble if my company didn't let me borrow the 1.25GHz PB we just ordered!


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Awwwww, now you're making me seriously jealous! 

To get back on topic, I don't think there'll be an iPod mini update, seeing how Apple is still on backorders for the first revision.


----------



## macgeek (May 10, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I _want_ to believe we've got 3GHz coming, but I just don't see it and I hope I'm proven wrong.  If we do hit 3GHz in the *shipping* models, then I'd tend to believe that the "IBM fabrication problems" were a big hoax meant to stir up confusion about whether or not we'd make it like Steve promised.



I would vote NO on the hoax angle because Apple and IBM are both traded publicly and there would be a huge lawsuit by stockholders for the money lost because of the bad press.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 10, 2004)

Back to the iPods...

With Sony readying this:

http://www.digitmag.co.uk/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=displaynews&NewsID=4043&Page=1&pagePos=1

This would be a great time for Apple to bring a newer iPod regular, like a color screen, to the world wide market.  I'm not saying video iPod, but adding more 3rd party devices, more software, better screen, better features, so that iPod can continue to drive Apple while the G5's are readied.


----------



## chevy (May 10, 2004)

iPod with color screen. And divx player software... or just QT ?


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 10, 2004)

that will never go anywhere! who can honestly remember the "Vaio Pocket VGF-AP1" or even say it (with out geting embarased or flustered) to a sales assistant in a shop! ipod simple easy to understand catchy like all apple products imac emac ibook pwerbook...etc etc


----------



## Go3iverson (May 10, 2004)

I think a color screen with some sort of Aqua skin would be nice.  No need for animations or such, nothing too fancy, just a second trojan horse.  You take your meal ticket, put your OS's interface on it and get people hooked on the simplicity, look, feel and experience of Aqua.....

...People then look at the computer with Aqua, it doesn't feel foreign anymore, has native support for your iPod and is very sleek...they buy computer.


The iPod is supposed to generate Mac sales, right?  Which is generated by iTMS sales, so lets add another layer to the pyramid.


----------



## fryke (May 10, 2004)

I guess that 'trojan horse' just hasn't paid out, really. People have no problems (or not much, anyway) using iPods with Windows PCs nowadays. They still might dig Apple's style, but it doesn't directly make them buy Macs.

An Aqua-interface for the iPod would basically just make it more awkward to use. The current interface is a really, really good one.

A colour screen _without_ video capability doesn't make much sense. The black/white screen is better readable.


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

fryke: but what happens when your average iPod-owning Joe needs a new personal computer for at home? If he's impressed with his iPod, what's the probability he'll buy himself a Mac?


----------



## Go3iverson (May 10, 2004)

Its just another way of linking the Apple brand to the iPod.  I think your missing my point.  I'm not saying redesign the interface, I'm saying skin it with Aqua.  This could be v1 of the color, which leads to a video iPod eventually, though, I think the ideas a wasted one.  Where are you getting these videos from?  I'd think the Quicktime Video Store is a long way away simply in the statement Jobs made about instant gratification.  Remember, a lot of the world is still on dial up, do you really want to download an entire video on dial up in full quality.  Also, consider burning, not everyone has a DVD-R and I think execs, while may be willing to allow some extra burns on iTMS, but they probably won't like people being able to burn a DVD 10 times.

I really think the video iPod is a waste right now, but a color screen with the same interface skinned to Aqua, like a T616 Sony Ericsson phone, would be cool and get some extra purchases, because then they could include picture viewing for the card reader feature.


----------



## macgeek (May 11, 2004)

Anyone happen to notice that you can now watch movie trailers in iTunes?  That should say something about what to expect in the near future, I would guess....


----------



## Go3iverson (May 11, 2004)

yeah, but still, what market is there to watch movie trailers on an iPod?  

Remember, DVD's have security on them to prevent ripping.  Yes, I know its being circumvented, but not nearly as widespread as music and not nearly as easy to download and burn.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 11, 2004)

Also, I'd be more interested in this, due to it's June timeframe:

http://www.digitimes.com/NewsShow/Article.asp?datePublish=2004/05/10&pages=A2&seq=5


----------



## fryke (May 11, 2004)

The fact that 'many people' are on dial-up is no issue. The question is how many people are on broadband. And that number is large in many countries and is certainly evolving. It's Steve's _other_ argument that counts. He says that while people listen to songs again and again, they watch movies once, twice but not more often. That's why rental systems and subscription services would make sense here - and Steve doesn't seem to be a fan of those. I personally am a movie fan. I LOVE to own DVDs. And I often watch movies/TV series on the way. (I record TV series with my DVD-video-recorder and then rip them on my PowerBook. 25 minute shows usually don't take that long to rip.)

I think Apple _would_ be in the position to make video on portable devices work. And I know for sure that they _do_ (or did) have a team work on the QuickTime Portable Player, which eventually led to the videoPod rumours. Whether they _will_ take the chance and bring something like it to market is a completely different story. (And I don't see it happening right now.)


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

Me either. I don't really want to watch a film on a 2" screen


----------



## Go3iverson (May 11, 2004)

See, for me, half the movie is in the quality of the video and sound.  You really can't recreate that with any justice on an iPod, or videoPod, if you will.  Heck, I don't even really like watching movies on my laptop because of that reason.  I don't mind it on a trip, or if the situation dictates that I must watch on a portable.

Now, if this was a small device that let you keep multiple DVD's on it with RCA, Optical, Component, and S-Video outputs, then you may be on to something.  Still, though, would you rather take up all your computer disk space and vPod space with DVDs that you could just purchase in the store without having to download and burn, or upload?


----------



## macgeek (May 11, 2004)

Go3iverson said:
			
		

> yeah, but still, what market is there to watch movie trailers on an iPod?
> 
> Remember, DVD's have security on them to prevent ripping.  Yes, I know its being circumvented, but not nearly as widespread as music and not nearly as easy to download and burn.




My point was that the capability to watch movies has already been integrated into the iTunes Music Store.  Soon, it will be the iTunes Media Store or maybe the Apple Media Store.  Either way, the integration is already technology is already there.  They need to set up the infrastructure, but soon what you'll see is the iPod being the portable drive containing all your entertainment media.  You'll bring the "iPod 2" (or some iMedia device) to a TV or terminal, plug it in, and play your favorite movies.  Why are songs the only thing people want to have portable in large volumes.


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

And you could fit, what, maybe six or eight movies on a 40 gig *Pod?


----------



## macgeek (May 11, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> And you could fit, what, maybe six or eight movies on a 40 gig *Pod?




Well, we'll have to hope they have the good sense to expand the HD!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 11, 2004)

With a video bitrate of 1024kbps and an audio bitrate of 160kbps, you could fit close to 30 movies on a 40GB iPod.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 11, 2004)

I see what your all saying and it makes sense.  It's the evolution of the idea and continuing to bring more sources together on a single platform, but still, why?

Pretty much, your giving every person out there in the world a new found chance to pirate movies by downloading them.  Yes, I know, even the DVD security isn't fool proof, but in this case, your eliminating the need for the DVD drive or the need to even compress it properly so that you don't loose sound, your giving people a full motion picture, with DRM, and saying have at it.  In theory, if it works like iTMS, could I just burn the DVD once and then rip it again?  I'm assuming iTunes would then have some sort of DVD ripping capabilities, so you can add the movies you already have to your playlist, right?  Or would you require that every movie you want be purchased over the internet, making people choose between digital and DVD formats?

I'm not trying to nitpick, so please don't take this as a flame, I'm just trying to better explain my point of view on it!


----------



## fryke (May 11, 2004)

Oh, and there _are_ DVDs people tend to look over and over again: Music Video DVDs. Great concerts and the likes. Why not just start with music video singles? They'd be ~50 MB each in 'good enough' quality MPEG-4/AAC.


----------



## macgeek (May 11, 2004)

I would guess that music videos in iTMS are a definite within 3 months.


----------



## macgeek (May 11, 2004)

Check that, already there.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 11, 2004)

Yes, I do like watching music videos and downloading them.  But, really, is that going to justify a, lets say, $400 vPod purchase, so you can watch music videos on a tiny screen?

Look at it this way, a more realistic price for a full fledged vPod would be like $500, in line with the top of the line iPod.  Now, you could just buy a Windows subnotebook for that amount and have a 12" screen, or the like.  Even at the rate prices are going, you'd think the iBook will slip to the sub $800 range, or the like.  

I just think we're looking at a specialized market.  

None of this, of course, means that I wouldn't run out and buy such a device, because, afterall, its an Apple, so its going to be cool!  

BTW:  not to be off topic, but is anyone here going to WWDC besides me?


----------



## Go3iverson (May 12, 2004)

Two pieces of information that were posted today are of interest.  One is the approval of FireWire-less.    Correct me if I'm wrong, but Apple's always been a few months, or more, ahead on FireWire production, so maybe this will be in Tiger?  Maybe well see an add-in card in the next buncha months?  I don't know where development is, of course, but youe know it'd find its way into PowerBooks and PowerMacs for sure.

Also, according to Mac OS Rumors, IBM should have the 970FX chips up to 2.6GHz and then use the 975 to hit 3.0GHz in September, which makes sense.

I can wait until September!


----------



## jackdahi (May 12, 2004)

New Cinema Displays have been rumored for a while and I truly believe they may see the light this June. Although little details about the display are in the public domain, one thing is almost certain, they will be enclosed in some type of metallic enclosure.


----------



## macgeek (May 12, 2004)

Go3iverson said:
			
		

> Yes, I do like watching music videos and downloading them.  But, really, is that going to justify a, lets say, $400 vPod purchase, so you can watch music videos on a tiny screen?
> 
> Look at it this way, a more realistic price for a full fledged vPod would be like $500, in line with the top of the line iPod.  Now, you could just buy a Windows subnotebook for that amount and have a 12" screen, or the like.  Even at the rate prices are going, you'd think the iBook will slip to the sub $800 range, or the like.
> 
> ...




I think the idea will be to be able to transport your favorite movies quickly and easily, and preview them on the device if you so desire.  I would imagine that true viewing would still occur on a tv or monitor of some kind.


----------



## jackdahi (May 13, 2004)

The iPod is great for displaing text and it would have to have a higher resolution screen in order to display pictures. I can see the addition of a color screen using a connector of some sort and connecting the screen to the iPod.


----------



## gareth_mcmillan (May 14, 2004)

I think everybody is missing a important point.  Didnt Jobs say when he announed iChat AV that windows had nothing like this but when they did, iChat would become compatable with it.  Well msn supports web cams, and voice calls.  I can't be the only mac user reduced to using msn becuase all my windows mates use msn, and I can't be the only one who is sick of not being able to use a webcam with it.  How about iChat that lets us talk to people who are using msn.  It already works with AOL, and it would mean microsoft wouldn't have to develope msn for mac any more which they haven't seemed very keen on


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 14, 2004)

well he wasnt right there msn users (windoze 1s anyway) have been able to video confrence for ages! before ichat AV and as for msn messenger for Mac its a joke I actualy use msn messenger 6.2 using a windoze XP virtual PC and its still faster and more relable!!! :S (doesnt disconect every 2 mins) it also mean that I can have display pictures and moving emoticons i could if i wanted have voice conersations and video confrencing but as i dont have a mic or an isight (which i was planning on purchasing when they brough out a mac ersion which was video chat compatible) I cant at the moment! but if aple maid ichat compatible with msn (in 10.4) it would be GRRRREAAAATTT!!!


----------



## jackdahi (May 19, 2004)

There might be an anouncement on delivering a 3.5Ghz 970fx system by the end of the year. And if that really happens, the megahethz gap will sieze to exsist.


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 19, 2004)

jackdahi said:
			
		

> There might be an anouncement on delivering a 3.5Ghz 970fx system by the end of the year. And if that really happens, the megahethz gap will sieze to exsist.



If they announced a 3.2GHz machine the gap wpuls sieze to exsist. Thats the fastest PC I can find out at the moment. Intel and others have slowed down the pace recently remember when the (2 GHz) G5 was announced last WWDC the fastest PC was 3.06 and now its only 3.2/3.5 not a big jump in nearly a year so if appl can keep bumping speeds for the moment then they will o dobt close the gap.


----------



## jackdahi (May 19, 2004)

jobsen_ski..... You are correct; but by the time that Apple actually ships a 3.5ghz G5 there "might" be a 3.6 or 3.8ghz P4.


----------



## Quicksilver (May 19, 2004)

I think photographics will be the next fronteer & intergration before video, or  we may see both symeltaneously. How much consumor quality video can you capture on 40+ GB? That's also why i believe there will be color screens, it's much easier to look at a 2" screen when taking a picture or recording video. How many handy cams digital cameras have a small screen like that? The new iPod will not be used as a video viewing device but mearly a capturing device to intergrate with iPhoto & iMovie for the future. its all about "iLife" the digital hub and its radical strategies.

Of course the quality wont be pro standards but effectivley consumer standards.  

There may be third party devices partnering with apple to produce a lense or it may be built in to the new iPod itself.

This is where i see iPod standing out and becoming different from the iPod mini. The mini may play music if that's just what your into, but the top model iPod may be gearing up with more features. We always want more so we'll spend the extra few bucks, just for those extra features. one less device to carry on holidays, party's etc

And what about those rumors that apple was developing iPhoto for win? what happened there? mabey this has somthing to do with it. 

Of course, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jackdahi (May 24, 2004)

I would like to see a new iApp of some sort. And an update to all of the other iApps. An update to safari and some new hardware. "iNav"a new hardware product from Apple........?


----------



## drash (May 24, 2004)

claims the following for WWDC:

Mono PPC 975 To 2.2 GHz AGP 8x FSB 1.1 GHz Superdrive

Dual PPC 975 to 2.6 GHz PCI-Express train 16x FSB 1.3 GHz
Superdrive Extreme (double layer)

Dual PPC 975 to 3 GHz PCI-Express train 16x FSB 1.5 GHz
Superdrive Extreme (double layer)

Name of the French Site is Croquer dans la Pomme and apparently have a long history of nailing predictions on the nose.


----------



## mindbend (May 24, 2004)

I still don't think we'll see 3GHZ machines announced at WWDC, but I'll happily declare my ignorance if I'm wrong.

I think they'll top out at around 2.5 GHZ. 

Jumping from 2-3 GHZ in a year is a huge leap. Kudos if they pull it off, but I'm playing it cautious.

p.s. Whatever their top end G5 is, I'm buying. I can't hold out any longer.

----------

And how does Hypertransport 2/PCI-Extreme/PCI-Express play into this? Isn't PCI-Express an Intel thing? Wouldn't Apple want to move their own (or at least a standards-based) technology? Is PCI-Express standards-based? Is PCI-Extreme dead? Does Hypertransport overlap with PCI-Express or are they two totally different things?


----------



## fryke (May 24, 2004)

3.2 GHz even. And no, I don't think Steve would even _dare_ to announce something less than 3 GHz (not counting the non-highend machines). ;-)


----------



## jackdahi (May 24, 2004)

3.0ghz is a long shot but there is no reason for Apple to introduce anything less than 2.5ghz. If they fail to produce a 3ghz machine a lot of investors will be dissapointed. That would be the second time this year that Steve Jobs would fail to reach his goal. First the iTunes Music store 100m downloads and now a 3ghz machine.


----------



## diablojota (May 25, 2004)

jackdahi said:
			
		

> 3.0ghz is a long shot but there is no reason for Apple to introduce anything less than 2.5ghz. If they fail to produce a 3ghz machine a lot of investors will be dissapointed. That would be the second time this year that Steve Jobs would fail to reach his goal. First the iTunes Music store 100m downloads and now a 3ghz machine.



Well, Steve did not promise a 100m.  He said the target was 100m, and obviously expected the Pepsi promo to do better, but Pepsi screwed up on the availability and distribution.

However, if he fails to get 3ghz, then this would be realy bad.


----------



## fryke (May 25, 2004)

Attention, sarcasm...

I don't really see a problem. They've announced the 500 MHz G4 back then without a problem - and later just stepped back a bit. A year afterwards, the 500 MHz G4 was widely available. ;-)


----------



## Go3iverson (May 25, 2004)

I agree.  Jobs is not going to come up short in front of the developers he's so desperately trying to keep and add to.  He'll play it up, he'll make us nervous, and he'll hit 3 or 3.2.  I think we'll hear the 100 million iTunes mark and, if we see a new iPod to mark the occasion, we'll even get a performance by an artist of a song or two.  Again, I know this isn't MacWorld, Expo, or a music event, but Steve wants to put on a great show for his developers and lure more people to come every year.  I was there last year and I decided back then that I *needed* to be there this year...just like I *need* a 3GHz+ Mac! 

I won't be able to wait any longer.  If he announces 3GHz, its all mine.  If he doesn't, maybe I'll get a current model cheap, if the price is good enough, and then turn it into my new test server when 3GHz does come around.

If he *really* wants to blow the roof off the joint, go PowerBook G5, one 15" and one 17", in the 1.5GHz - 1.6GHz range.  I say that now, but they did go from 1.42GHz G4 to 2.0GHz G5 in one jump, its just harder to do that in laptop form.


----------



## Randman (May 25, 2004)

Just look at the Mini (or the HPod even). Just because it's announced, it doesn't mean they'll be shipping the same day. A 3 ghz could be announced and it'll hit shelves by year's end.


----------



## MacMuppet (May 25, 2004)

Yeah they are going to announce Tiger, but it could be a while before we see it...


----------



## Go3iverson (May 25, 2004)

Better yet, for one day only, Steve, in an attempt to reduce the amount of piracy of Tiger Beta, tells you to pick up your free Beta 3.0GHz G5 with Tiger pre-installed on it on your way out of the keynote.


----------



## gerbick (May 25, 2004)

My prediction... something will be said by Steve Jobs.


----------



## jackdahi (May 26, 2004)

gerbick said:
			
		

> My prediction... something will be said by Steve Jobs.



Well I think there will be something said about Mac OS developer tools. and a surprise visit by *.net*


----------



## jackdahi (May 31, 2004)

Two button Mouse ...... LOL Some may wish for this!


----------



## Cat (May 31, 2004)

jackdahi said:
			
		

> Well I think there will be something said about Mac OS developer tools. and a surprise visit by *.net*


You mean something like MONO integration in XCode? Or actual M$-sponsored software?


----------



## gerbick (May 31, 2004)

mono and xcode.  if that happens, I might seriously be all mac here soon.


----------



## jackdahi (Jun 1, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> You mean something like MONO integration in XCode? Or actual M$-sponsored software?



While I dont think that the integration of .net is a Microsoft sponsored thing, I cant say whether Microsoft is behind it or not for shure. I think it will be a great addition to Tiger.

It looks like we'll be getting new powermac and imac models come to June 28. That is if all the rumors are correct.

While rumors are running wild on the web about new Apple hardware, I can only hope that Apple does something majical and releases some kind of revolutionary product and keeps the imagination and innovation going.


----------



## jackdahi (Jun 8, 2004)

Well it happened before the WWDC. I had a small hint of some kind of new hardware that would be dropping this summer from cupertino and it shure did the Airport Express.
I was told by someone a while ago that Apple will be releasing some new Digital Hub kind of hardware this summer. I guess they were right on......


----------

